# Matching Panel how long does it take



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Title say it all I guess just wondered how long matching panel takes also did any of you tell your family and friends etc before ADM

Thanks in advance 

Moo x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

We were matched two months after we were linked ( bit slower than average I think due to constructive SW holidays!). Our matching panel was about 20 mins. In these two months we shopped till we dropped and told all out nearest and dearest. My sister threw me a lovely baby shower during this time. We only told them it was a baby girl at this point - no names. Although I did cave at my baby shower and show them a little video. Couldn't hold off! I was to proud and excited this little girl was gonna be ours. Good luck with matching xx


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply we haven't told a sole really and even if we get a yes at panel tomorrow not sure if we will still dare tell people think it comes from too many years of disappointment x


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

Good luck at Panel today !

We had our Matching Panel yesterday and got a yes ! The independent decision maker meets this Monday to confirm it.

We told family and close friends whilst celebrating at lunch with a large glass of wine  

We have had a long Journey to get this far, so understand your worries but I was so excited, so had to tell family !

Beckyboo x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I've always shared our journey, well with anyone that would listen really, 1st time round from having our link confirmed to MP was 2 1/2 months, 2nd time 4 weeks.


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Ha! I like that response Mini Moo - I was a bit the same! As a single adopter especially I would have gone mad not sharing it with people. I tried to restrict how much I shared with some people so only my closest family knew his name before panel, but lots of people knew I was hoping to be matched and the age and gender. I was too excited to keep quiet, and it was pretty much all my life revolved around for several weeks. I did worry about how I would cope if it didn't happen, so with lots of people I was a bit vague about when the panel was and said that if it was a yes they would hear, and if they didn't hear, not to mention it!


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Forgot to say - best of luck for today Moobags, you'll be great xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Good luck at panel today Moobags x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck moobags xxxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

I only told my mum on day of panel and waited for the weekend to tell immediate family.  

We got our matching certificate on the day of panel as intros a week later and needed to tell boss.

It's hard because of all the disappointment, but we wanted to be secure.  Have everything crossed that you get the beginning of your dreams today, can't wait to hear xx


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Good luck moo bags x


----------

